

Ask HN: Will BitCoin reach $30 this week? - kushti

No betting, just discussion. It's already $29.5 on MtGox.
======
bayesianhorse
On localbitcoins.com, the price of 30 Dollars is already exceeded, at least if
you convert between Euro and Dollars.

Doesn't mean that trading in Bitcoins isn't simply money laundering. And no,
the standard argument "cash is used for ml too", doesn't hold. The illegal
uses of BC seem more visible and more voluminous than the legal ones, so yes,
when trading bitcoins, you are helping the illegal part of the economy a lot
more than the legal part of the bitcoin economy.

The ECB clearly said so, officially, on the record. This might be the year of
the bitcoin: Die or prosper.

